# Hello from Maine



## Blueboater (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello to everyone, obviously I am new to this site but also new to sailing, I don't even own a boat yet. I love the look and size of the micro cruiser boats and am planing on buying one either the end of this summer or next, depending on if I can find one I like or not. 

I would like to get more experience sailing but unfortunately do not have any friends with sail boats. So let me know if your looking for some help in the Maine area.

Blue


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

BB- welcome. There is a West Wight Potter 15' moored right off the public boat ramp at Portland's East End. Check it out; those are awesome little micro-cruisers and one was for sale earlier this summer in Sullivan.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Blue,
Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you with us.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Howdy______


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome aboard!


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

blueboater,

that potter I mentioned just came up for sale:

Uncle Henry's - Classifieds : SEARCH : Ad Detail


----------



## Blueboater (Jul 12, 2008)

soulesailor said:


> blueboater,
> 
> that potter I mentioned just came up for sale:
> 
> Uncle Henry's - Classifieds : SEARCH : Ad Detail


Thanks for the heads up!

I love the Uncle Henry's 

Some reason it wont take me to the add....I guess you have to be a memeber.

How much and were there any pics?


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

Blueboater said:


> Some reason it wont take me to the add....I guess you have to be a memeber.
> 
> How much and were there any pics?


There is no membership to view uncle henry's ads. I couldn't find the ad again. Either it is sold or they didn't renew the post.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

I took some sailing and navigation classes with the wooden boat school in Brooklin Maine near blue Hill. Had a great time wonderfull people and instructors. They do boat building but also offer lots of other classes. I have been several times and plan to go back for more.


----------

